# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  PPS BEE transaction

## duncan drennan

I'm just picking up on some things mentioned in another thread about PPS's BEE deal. Unfortunately there is not a description on their website (and I'm too lazy to type it in right now), but basically it is being proposed that the surplus distribution policy be changed so that the surplus can be used to get 25% black economic interest.

Here is the email that I sent to them (not really researched at all, just my personal opinion),




> Hello,
> 
> Unfortunately my wife and myself received the information about the
> BEE transaction late (it would seem our address is incorrect on your
> system) and I'm only able to respond now.
> 
> We are very unhappy about the proposed BEE transaction. Essentially
> you are taking money away from us and indirectly diluting our share
> value with this transaction. I do not want this to occur. In my mind
> ...


Sieg, I'd like to see what you have to say about the transaction. Oh, if any of you are PPS members then please forward you concerns to both bee@pps.co.za, and atait@pps.co.za.

----------

